# Front Lawn renovation



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Well I nuked my front yard in late September and started the renovation process. Results have been pretty good so far.


This pic is from Oct 5th
I don't have an irrigation system so rigged up one using Hunter Pro and MP rotors. They've worked pretty good. I saw a youtube video of a guy using this setup and I figured I'd give it a try.




These pics were taken this past weekend. We are getting some pretty heavy rain today and tomorrow. Hopefully nothing washes out.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Amazing results, I'd say. 
That's not Bermuda, is it? Surely not.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

social port said:


> Amazing results, I'd say.
> That's not Bermuda, is it? Surely not.


Nope not Bermuda. Its just a tall fescue I bought from SiteOne. I usually hang out on the warm season side 
I am coming up on one year in this new house (to me). Previous owners never touched the yard. I started with the backyard renovation first which is Bermuda. Too much shade in the front for that so this is why I have a cool season lawn in the front and a warm in the back.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, welcome to the cool side 

The fescue looks great.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Well done. Good looking lawn!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Very nice results!


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> Well done. Good looking lawn!


Thanks!
I have some small clover coming up now and I am trying to wait a while longer before I spray anything on it.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> Very nice results!


Thank you!


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

When did you seed? This looks great. I just killed off my whole lawn and cant decide when I wanna put down the new seed. May aerate and seed tomorrow, ground is nice and moist after flroence!


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Trobin1991 said:


> When did you seed? This looks great. I just killed off my whole lawn and cant decide when I wanna put down the new seed. May aerate and seed tomorrow, ground is nice and moist after flroence!


I seeded early October last year. Everything looked great until August. I wasn't watering enough and the yard basically died off on me. My fault entirely. So I am basically starting over again this year. I spent about 4 hours out there last night clearing off all the dead grass and raking up all the limbs and debris from the storm. I plan on aerating and overseeding this year with SS1000 Tall Fescue Blend I bought from Seedsuperstore.com. I am going to put it down within the next two weeks or so.

Good luck with yours!

Cheers


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Cavan806 said:


> Nope not Bermuda. Its just a tall fescue I bought from SiteOne. I usually hang out on the warm season side
> I am coming up on one year in this new house (to me). Previous owners never touched the yard. I started with the backyard renovation first which is Bermuda. Too much shade in the front for that so this is why I have a cool season lawn in the front and a warm in the back.


This sounds exactly like my situation. Front yard is mostly filtered and full shade. Back yard nearly full sun (except around the edges). I'm renovating my front yard this fall with TTTF and will tackle the back yard next spring/summer with either bermuda or zoysia.


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

Cavan806 said:


> Trobin1991 said:
> 
> 
> > When did you seed? This looks great. I just killed off my whole lawn and cant decide when I wanna put down the new seed. May aerate and seed tomorrow, ground is nice and moist after flroence!
> ...


Thanks for the information! I was scared the first of october would be to late, but it seems like you had good luck. I have tomorrow off, and may try to get everything down tomorrow, but am always nervous we may have a hot day, and dont want things to be scorched off.....our nights are getting cooler, so I may pull the trigger and just do it. Still nervous about it though!


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

I just dethachted and everyting yesterday as well, The soil is nice right now!


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Starting this weekend the weather is starting to look nice. Highs upper 70's low 80's and nights ranging from 70-60 degrees! I might kick this thing off this weekend.


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

I went for broke and did everything Yesterday! Aearate x10, lime, fertiize, and threw down aroundd 300lbs of grass seed....Watering 3x daily, 6am, 12pm, and 7pm for 15min.....6am and 1pm for 30 min over the LARGE area of lawn that I have not other way to irrigate. FINGERS CROSSED and prayers from here on out.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Trobin1991 said:


> I went for broke and did everything Yesterday! Aearate x10, lime, fertiize, and threw down aroundd 300lbs of grass seed....Watering 3x daily, 6am, 12pm, and 7pm for 15min.....6am and 1pm for 30 min over the LARGE area of lawn that I have not other way to irrigate. FINGERS CROSSED and prayers from here on out.


As long as there aren't any big downpours, you'll be just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

Just a few before and afters (weeks away)......of the Front and Back.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Trobin1991 said:


> Just a few before and afters (weeks away)......of the Front and Back.


Nice work man! Now just sit back enjoy a cold one and enjoy the fruits of your hard labor!


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

Five days and we have germination! I am a little surprised honestly...Only coming up in shady areas right now, hope it comes up everywhere else! Nonetheless, its progress.


----------



## someguybri (Sep 12, 2018)

good luck!


----------

